# Zenith Defy Classic Openworked strap options (pics)



## Drksaint

I purchased this watch on the titanium bracelet and ordered both the rubber and alligator straps as well as the 2 links that must be changed in order to accommodate straps, and the deployant buckle.

The links are attached to the watch using 2 small screws on both sides of each link. I've attached some pics. Excuse my poor photography.

Hope this helps anyone thinking of buying this watch and changing straps. If you'd like to know what I paid and where I bought everything, send me a private message.


----------



## WTSP

Nice pictures. It’s cool to see watches in transition like this. They feel so small and different without any strap or bracelet on. Also, it’s interesting the see the end link and case construction behind the strap. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Russell Timmerman

Nice! Do you happen to know the prices of the alligator leather strap and the bracelet? I want a blue dial defy but I also want both the strap and the bracelet meaning I will have to buy one or the other on top of my watch purchase.


----------



## Rotaz

What is the lug width? Hope it’s like 20mm so strap options will be huge. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drksaint

Rotaz said:


> What is the lug width? Hope it's like 20mm so strap options will be huge.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lug width is 22.5mm lug to lug but the bracelet (and straps) actually form around the lugs to 25.5mm (see above pics). Strap options are limited to Zenith straps, as far as I know. And I think I bought all of them.

Can anyone else chime in...are there any aftermarket straps available?


----------



## Greg1234

That's a big lug width


----------



## Black5

I am GROOT!


----------



## Hartmut Richter

I think that we've had this before on this forum somewhere..... :roll:

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Drksaint

Greg1234 said:


> That's a big lug width


i believe it's the same lug width as the Audemars Piguet Royal Oak.


----------



## dawalsh13

Which ones do you like the most? I was thinking about getting it in black rubber, but every reviews say the bracelet is so nice and light.


----------



## Gazza74

I got to try it on at the AD today. I was surprised how well it wore for its size, and how light it was. No matter that I "knew" both of these things, I was still pleasantly surprised. When I first became aware of this watch, it was between this and the white OP39 for my next purchase, and the OP won out then. This is now on top of my want list for 2020.


----------



## Drksaint

dawalsh13 said:


> Which ones do you like the most? I was thinking about getting it in black rubber, but every reviews say the bracelet is so nice and light.


The bracelet is the best option IMO. The straps are nice too but the bracelet is so well done and incredibly comfortable, I'll probably never use the straps. Get it on the bracelet.


----------



## Drksaint

Gazza74 said:


> I got to try it on at the AD today. I was surprised how well it wore for its size, and how light it was. No matter that I "knew" both of these things, I was still pleasantly surprised. When I first became aware of this watch, it was between this and the white OP39 for my next purchase, and the OP won out then. This is now on top of my want list for 2020.


It looks great on you. And a wise choice getting the white OP39 first....I love mine. Next piece for me will probably be the El Primero 38. Thinking of selling my Pam to fund it since it gets zero wrist time. The older I get, the smaller my watch preference is becoming....38mm to 39mm is my sweet spot.


----------



## Gazza74

Drksaint said:


> It looks great on you. And a wise choice getting the white OP39 first....I love mine. Next piece for me will probably be the El Primero 38. Thinking of selling my Pam to fund it since it gets zero wrist time. The older I get, the smaller my watch preference is becoming....38mm to 39mm is my sweet spot.


The El Primeros are sweet. I was impressed with how versatile they are. If you're not wearing your Pam, then it'll be a good swap. I too find 38-39mm to be the sweet spot, which is why I was surprised the Defy wore so well. The OP is the best daily wear watch IMO.


----------



## Faceless Man

Hi, nicely done !

I was told by the manufacture that the caseback needed to be opened in order to swap the endlinks...apparently not...

Did you use loctite when you put the screws back on ? 

Thanks


----------



## fskywalker

Drksaint said:


> The bracelet is the best option IMO. The straps are nice too but the bracelet is so well done and incredibly comfortable, I'll probably never use the straps. Get it on the bracelet.


Agree! Always cheaper to buy on bracelet and later add rubber / leather options than the other way around

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Drksaint

Faceless Man said:


> Hi, nicely done !
> 
> I was told by the manufacture that the caseback needed to be opened in order to swap the endlinks...apparently not...
> 
> Did you use loctite when you put the screws back on ?
> 
> Thanks


No you don't need to open the caseback to change the straps. I didn't use loctite nor would I recommend using loctite unless you never intend on switching out the bracelet or straps.


----------



## Faceless Man

Made the swap myself thanks to you 

Envoyé de mon Redmi Note 7 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## JChvs

Any1 know if Zenith or an AD might sell me the orange version of this strap? I think it originally comes with a special edition Swizz Beats iteration. That would more than convince me to purchase this watch. This version with the orange rubber strap would look amazing!


----------



## Drksaint

JChvs said:


> Any1 know if Zenith or an AD might sell me the orange version of this strap? I think it originally comes with a special edition Swizz Beats iteration. That would more than convince me to purchase this watch. This version with the orange rubber strap would look amazing!


You'd have to check with an AD or grey market dealer with contacts.

Personally don't think the orange strap would look good on this version as the seconds markers in the chapter ring are blue and the watch is titanium as opposed to orange and black on the Swiss Beats version. You're probably better off purchasing the SB version.


----------



## GoldenGrottoSharks

Drksaint is correct - not a great look.









I made this gallery to aid my decision making and ended up with # 2, the blue ceramic case on the white strap.


----------



## frod

I purchased the Defy Classic blue dial last week on the titanium bracelet and I absolutely love it! Can I remove the two links on the ends between the lugs and throw a 22mm strap or will that not work? Thanks for the help!


----------



## Drksaint

frod said:


> I purchased the Defy Classic blue dial last week on the titanium bracelet and I absolutely love it! Can I remove the two links on the ends between the lugs and throw a 22mm strap or will that not work? Thanks for the help!


Congrats! No. You will need to purchase the correct Zenith end links specifically made for the Zenith straps. I'm not aware of any aftermarket straps for the Defy other than those offered by Zenith.


----------



## VeryHumerus

does the bracelet pull on your arm hair? Looking to get one myself, and this is one of the things that is stopping me from buying it thus far.


----------



## kritameth

GoldenGrottoSharks said:


> Drksaint is correct - not a great look.
> 
> View attachment 15053387


I LOVE this combo and would absolutely rock it on vacation if I get a Defy. But I also think an orange Isofrane and orange Seiko Monsters are all that so...


----------



## Drksaint

VeryHumerus said:


> does the bracelet pull on your arm hair? Looking to get one myself, and this is one of the things that is stopping me from buying it thus far.


I'm not a very hairy person. Though I do have some light arm hair, I have no issues with the bracelet pulling on my arm hair.


----------



## Andreas Ward

I purchased the Defy classic 3 weeks ago on the croc/rubber strap and the clasp digs into my wrist which leaves very painful marks and makes it quite unwearable. Others have the same problem as you can see in this watchuseek thread I stumbled upon: Anyone else find the stock Defy clasp uncomfortable . In the thread there's talk about Zenith having changed the clasp after complaints, and I found that my apparently new old stock watch has the pre-change clasp. I filled out a customer request form on the Zenith website where I registered the watch but I don't think I can expect a response since it's been more than a week now. A new zenith clasp is €590 which is outrageous but I can't seem to find a good replacement double deployant clasp that works on the croc strap. Anyone here who had the same problem and can offer some help?


----------



## spiceMonkey

Andreas Ward said:


> I purchased the Defy classic 3 weeks ago on the croc/rubber strap and the clasp digs into my wrist which leaves very painful marks and makes it quite unwearable. Others have the same problem as you can see in this watchuseek thread I stumbled upon: Anyone else find the stock Defy clasp uncomfortable . In the thread there's talk about Zenith having changed the clasp after complaints, and I found that my apparently new old stock watch has the pre-change clasp. I filled out a customer request form on the Zenith website where I registered the watch but I don't think I can expect a response since it's been more than a week now. A new zenith clasp is €590 which is outrageous but I can't seem to find a good replacement double deployant clasp that works on the croc strap. Anyone here who had the same problem and can offer some help?


I too have the same clasp issue. Have you heard back from Zenith?


----------



## Andreas Ward

spiceMonkey said:


> I too have the same clasp issue. Have you heard back from Zenith?


I filled out the customer request form the 30th of July, they answered the 12th of August by asking for my watch's reference number, to which I replied immediately. Still haven't heard back. Appalling customer service if you ask me, waiting so long to resolve such a small problem they already know about. See picture of said e-mail. I recommend in the mean time you switch the long and short part of your croc strap (without messing with the clasp parts), makes the clasp close a bit weird but really fixed the issue and doesn't hurt my wrist by digging into it anymore. If you need any more help you can always ask me.


----------



## spiceMonkey

Andreas Ward said:


> I filled out the customer request form the 30th of July, they answered the 12th of August by asking for my watch's reference number, to which I replied immediately. Still haven't heard back. Appalling customer service if you ask me, waiting so long to resolve such a small problem they already know about. See picture of said e-mail. I recommend in the mean time you switch the long and short part of your croc strap (without messing with the clasp parts), makes the clasp close a bit weird but really fixed the issue and doesn't hurt my wrist by digging into it anymore. If you need any more help you can always ask me.
> View attachment 15411294


Thank you for your answer! Indeed this seems to be a very bad customer service. I wonder why they didn't catch this problem before releasing this product! I will try your tips and meanwhile send them my complaints.


----------



## WTSP

Andreas Ward said:


> I filled out the customer request form the 30th of July, they answered the 12th of August by asking for my watch's reference number, to which I replied immediately. Still haven't heard back. Appalling customer service if you ask me, waiting so long to resolve such a small problem they already know about. See picture of said e-mail. I recommend in the mean time you switch the long and short part of your croc strap (without messing with the clasp parts), makes the clasp close a bit weird but really fixed the issue and doesn't hurt my wrist by digging into it anymore. If you need any more help you can always ask me.





spiceMonkey said:


> Thank you for your answer! Indeed this seems to be a very bad customer service. I wonder why they didn't catch this problem before releasing this product! I will try your tips and meanwhile send them my complaints.


LVMH/Tag Heuer/Zenith servicing doesn't seem to be best in class. Generally the watch industry does a fairly mediocre job of doing after sales servicing. LVMH's servicing is at or just below the industry level average in my opinion.

What concerns me is that hammering on the customer service representatives for better service probably isn't the answer. I think the upper levels of management have to take it more seriously and understand that bad servicing experiences are disincentives to buying more watches. I really don't think they truly get that link yet.


----------



## Andreas Ward

WTSP said:


> LVMH/Tag Heuer/Zenith servicing doesn't seem to be best in class. Generally the watch industry does a fairly mediocre job of doing after sales servicing. LVMH's servicing is at or just below the industry level average in my opinion.
> 
> What concerns me is that hammering on the customer service representatives for better service probably isn't the answer. I think the upper levels of management have to take it more seriously and understand that bad servicing experiences are disincentives to buying more watches. I really don't think they truly get that link yet.


I totally agree. Still haven't received an answer, even after sending a second e-mail asking if I could expect a response. It's been almost 20 days now, which is a shame. If I didn't love the brand so much, I'd never buy from them again, which I expect every 'normal' (non wis) customer to do. Just to compare, I bought a Nomos recently and they answered my e-mail within a few minutes.


----------



## WTSP

Andreas Ward said:


> I totally agree. Still haven't received an answer, even after sending a second e-mail asking if I could expect a response. It's been almost 20 days now, which is a shame. If I didn't love the brand so much, I'd never buy from them again, which I expect every 'normal' (non wis) customer to do. Just to compare, I bought a Nomos recently and they answered my e-mail within a few minutes.


Thanks for mentioning Nomos' response time, that's good to know. Trading information about which brands do offer quality service is part of the solution!


----------



## dpn

@Drksaint I'm seriously considering this watch. Do you have any photographs of it on other straps? I know that there might be compatibility issues (because of the odd width, and the fact that it's really intended for Zenith options). I love how the bracelet looks, but I'm considering one of the ceramic models and don't like the rubber strap options.


----------



## Drksaint

cuckoowasp said:


> @Drksaint I'm seriously considering this watch. Do you have any photographs of it on other straps? I know that there might be compatibility issues (because of the odd width, and the fact that it's really intended for Zenith options). I love how the bracelet looks, but I'm considering one of the ceramic models and don't like the rubber strap options.


It's only intended for Zenith straps. I have pics of different Zenith strap options on my Instagram - caliber718


----------



## Andreas Ward

cuckoowasp said:


> @Drksaint I'm seriously considering this watch. Do you have any photographs of it on other straps? I know that there might be compatibility issues (because of the odd width, and the fact that it's really intended for Zenith options). I love how the bracelet looks, but I'm considering one of the ceramic models and don't like the rubber strap options.





cuckoowasp said:


> @Drksaint I'm seriously considering this watch. Do you have any photographs of it on other straps? I know that there might be compatibility issues (because of the odd width, and the fact that it's really intended for Zenith options). I love how the bracelet looks, but I'm considering one of the ceramic models and don't like the rubber strap options.


Given you know the width of the strap at the contact points (22(.5?)mm lug to lug, 25(.5?)mm around the lugs, 18mm at the buckle) you can order a custom one from a lot of places. I looked into ordering one from ABP concept Paris who have a custom strap option the exact shape of the Zenith one, you just need to fill in the numbers, but make sure those are correct. I eventually didn't order it because I read some negative reviews which put me off, but the site has a lot of positive reviews as well. Good thing to note is that as far as I remember the ABP custom straps cost a pretty penny ($500). Maybe you can strike a better deal with a local strapmaker.


----------



## dpn

Andreas Ward said:


> Given you know the width of the strap at the contact points (22(.5?)mm lug to lug, 25(.5?)mm around the lugs, 18mm at the buckle) you can order a custom one from a lot of places ... Maybe you can strike a better deal with a local strapmaker.


I have three Aaron Bespoke straps (2x alligator and 1x toad) and I _love_ them. If the only thing weird about straps on a Zenith Defy Classic is the unusual widths, then I'm sold.

Thanks @Drksaint -- I'll look for you there. I'm @zzyzxatelier


----------



## brianinCA

Gazza74 said:


> I got to try it on at the AD today. I was surprised how well it wore for its size, and how light it was. No matter that I "knew" both of these things, I was still pleasantly surprised. When I first became aware of this watch, it was between this and the white OP39 for my next purchase, and the OP won out then. This is now on top of my want list for 2020.


What is your wrist size? Looks great!


----------



## Gazza74

brianinCA said:


> What is your wrist size? Looks great!


7 inch wrist. I was surprised it fit so well. I thought I was over this watch but I find myself coming back to it. I might be circling back to it soon.


----------



## Elvaiid

Drksaint said:


> I purchased this watch on the titanium bracelet and ordered both the rubber and alligator straps as well as the 2 links that must be changed in order to accommodate straps, and the deployant buckle.
> 
> The links are attached to the watch using 2 small screws on both sides of each link. I've attached some pics. Excuse my poor photography.
> 
> Hope this helps anyone thinking of buying this watch and changing straps. If you'd like to know what I paid and where I bought everything, send me a private message.
> 
> View attachment 14562715
> 
> View attachment 14562717
> 
> View attachment 14562719
> 
> View attachment 14562721
> 
> View attachment 14562723
> 
> View attachment 14562725


I would like to buy the defy EP 21 (probably on bracelet) and would eventually use aftermarket straps, but still not too sure how this works.

Are the 2 end-links required for bracelet or leather strap?

In the last picture of you wearing the watch on leather, the end-links are in the background. So the end-links are NOT required straps (be in OEM or aftermarket)? Endlinks only required for bracelet?


----------



## Drksaint

Different set of end links for bracelet and straps. I haven’t heard of any aftermarket bracelets for this watch. If you try to use a regular 22 or 23 mm bracelet, I don’t think it would look right. The End links will stick out too far.


----------



## Elvaiid

Ahhh ic now I get it. 
I'm just looking for aftermarket straps, like leather straps, not bracelet. I tend to buy watches with bracelets. Would 3rd party straps work?


----------



## zigg

Hi @Drksaint
Could you tell me where did you get the strap, buckle and the end links from, please?
I messaged my local AD and Im not sure what to make out of their reply.
They can only get me the strap and the buckle but not the end links.


----------



## Elvaiid

zigg said:


> Hi @Drksaint
> Could you tell me where did you get the strap, buckle and the end links from, please?
> I messaged my local AD and Im not sure what to make out of their reply.
> They can only get me the strap and the buckle but not the end links.
> 
> View attachment 15575449


The reply from your AD does not makes sense, it's not logical that we would have to send our watch back to Zenith to do a simple strap change.

Just for kicks, I tried to put a leather strap on my defy 21. It is a 22mm strap so there's some gaps at the side, but it does fit (although it took a bit of force to get the leather strap in due to the bracelet end links, it's a bit tight) . If you don't mind the looks of it, I think a thin leather strap would probably fit.


----------



## Faceless Man

You should at least buy the specific end link for straps it will definitely look better without the gap in the middle 

Envoyé de mon Redmi Note 7 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Elvaiid

Yea I might, just to make it look better. But it amazes me that they are charging so much for just 2 x 2cm small metal pieces. True, it's just a fraction of price of watch, but it's these kinda little things that don't give customers a good experience. Firstly, there's no documentation anywhere on website or manual that says this. We have to find high and low on forums to get this info. And then to find out we gotta fork out another couple of hundred bucks for it. 

Bummer :/


----------



## zigg

Tell me about it. Im in the middle of getting a Defy Classic Skeleton on a bracelet but love the way the blue Classic looks on a blue rubber strap. So thought I may as well speak to the AD to get me that strap as well. So they want to charge me £560 for a strap and buckle and no end links and to send the watch to Zenith each time I fancy a change. MAD!

And as @Faceless Man said, that would look much better with strap end links. At least we know that different straps can be used


----------



## dpn

Thank you @Elvaiid for sharing a photo of your Zenith Defy Classic on a non-manufacturer strap! I've thought it odd how hard it is to find photos of Zenith Defy Classics on non-Zenith straps, but after following this discussion I can appreciate what a pain it is and why more people haven't put this watch on a variety of non-manufacturer straps.

I will admit to still being confused about what exactly is required to put a non-OEM 22mm strap on one of these watches. If you start with a bracelet version, do you need to buy the extra metal pieces before you can use a non-OEM 22m strap? Or is it the other way around: If you start with a rubber or leather strap version, then you need the little extra metal pieces to use a non-OEM 22mm strap?

Can anyone provide a shot of the lugs of a titanium-bracelet version of the Defy Classic _with the bracelet disconnected_? Can anyone provide a shot of the lugs of a rubber or leather strap version of the Defy Classic _with the strap disconnected? _Can anyone provide a photo of the little (but very expensive) adapters you need to buy from Zenith to use a 22mm non-OEM strap?

Also, for the benefit of anyone else considering a non-OEM strap option for their Zenith Defy Classic, I'm attaching 2 photos I found online of someone else's non-skeleton Zenith Defy Classic on a blue suede leather strap (a 22mm quick release Barton strap). I think it looks fantastic.















///

I've been on the fence about this watch for quite a few months now. For me, a lot of the fun of wearing watches comes from putting them on different straps to change how they look. I normally don't like wearing bracelets and I normally detest rubber straps, so whether or not I would be able to easily use non-OEM 22mm straps may make the difference between buying this watch or passing on it.


----------



## Drksaint

zigg said:


> Hi @Drksaint
> Could you tell me where did you get the strap, buckle and the end links from, please?
> I messaged my local AD and Im not sure what to make out of their reply.
> They can only get me the strap and the buckle but not the end links.
> 
> View attachment 15575449


This isn't accurate. The end links are sold by Zenith and you do not send in your watch to change them. Time for you to find a new dealer my friend. I PM'ed you. I bought mine from PrestigeTime.com. Part number you need is below...


----------



## zigg

@Drksaint you are a superstar, many thanks! And yea, the local AD's reply was not even confusing, it was hilarious. I still don't understand how they can claim things like that. Anyways, I shall take my monies somewhere else. Cheers!


----------



## Drksaint

cuckoowasp said:


> Thank you @Elvaiid for sharing a photo of your Zenith Defy Classic on a non-manufacturer strap! I've thought it odd how hard it is to find photos of Zenith Defy Classics on non-Zenith straps, but after following this discussion I can appreciate what a pain it is and why more people haven't put this watch on a variety of non-manufacturer straps.
> 
> I will admit to still being confused about what exactly is required to put a non-OEM 22mm strap on one of these watches. If you start with a bracelet version, do you need to buy the extra metal pieces before you can use a non-OEM 22m strap? Or is it the other way around: If you start with a rubber or leather strap version, then you need the little extra metal pieces to use a non-OEM 22mm strap?
> 
> Can anyone provide a shot of the lugs of a titanium-bracelet version of the Defy Classic _with the bracelet disconnected_? Can anyone provide a shot of the lugs of a rubber or leather strap version of the Defy Classic _with the strap disconnected? _Can anyone provide a photo of the little (but very expensive) adapters you need to buy from Zenith to use a 22mm non-OEM strap?
> 
> Also, for the benefit of anyone else considering a non-OEM strap option for their Zenith Defy Classic, I'm attaching 2 photos I found online of someone else's non-skeleton Zenith Defy Classic on a blue suede leather strap (a 22mm quick release Barton strap). I think it looks fantastic.
> 
> View attachment 15578090
> View attachment 15578091
> 
> 
> ///
> 
> I've been on the fence about this watch for quite a few months now. For me, a lot of the fun of wearing watches comes from putting them on different straps to change how they look. I normally don't like wearing bracelets and I normally detest rubber straps, so whether or not I would be able to easily use non-OEM 22mm straps may make the difference between buying this watch or passing on it.


From those pics (which look amazing btw), it looks like the end links were removed completely. I'll check mine when I get home...I think I have a 22mm strap somewhere.


----------



## Elvaiid

@cuckoowasp no problem at all. just like how Drksaint helped me, Im glad to help others too. But just to clarify, mine is a defy EP21, not defy classic, but I guess mechanics shud be the same.

@Drksaint thank you! My endlinks weren't completely removed, it still has the bracelet endlinks attached to the case. U can see it better in these photo. If you don't mind, can u post a pic or 2 of both the strap endlinks and bracelet endlinks?


----------



## Faceless Man

That's odd how the same watch but with different size case the endlinks are not attached the same way 










Envoyé de mon Redmi Note 7 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Faceless Man

How it looks like on a Barton silicon
















Envoyé de mon Redmi Note 7 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Elvaiid

I know right. It's all so confusing!


----------



## dpn

Thank you @Elvaiid and @Faceless Man for the additional photos! I'm confident now that if I were to buy a Zenith Defy Classic I'd be able to easily put it on a variety of 22mm straps.


----------



## Elvaiid

Np at all dpn! 

BTW, the defy looks gorgeous on white strap!


----------



## Elvaiid

Faceless Man said:


> That's odd how the same watch but with different size case the endlinks are not attached the same way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon Redmi Note 7 en utilisant Tapatalk


BTW, does anyone knows if there's special small screwdrivers for watches? I can't seem to find 1 this small and thin to unscrew this endlinks...


----------



## rvbert8

Same type case but the the defy 21 Primero









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zigg

Further to the strap differences between the Defy Classic 41mm and the Defy El Primero 44mm, here is the ladies Defy and yet another way to attach a strap to a 36mm Defy case


----------



## brianinCA

Elvaiid said:


> BTW, does anyone knows if there's special small screwdrivers for watches? I can't seem to find 1 this small and thin to unscrew this endlinks...








Watch Screwdrivers | Watchmaker'S Screwdrivers Micro | Esslinger.com


Shop here to find a huge selection of watch repair tools including watch screwdrivers and screwdriver sets.




www.esslinger.com


----------



## dpn

@brianinCA: Esslinger is a great site. I bought this set of five Bergeon screwdrivers and they're fantastic. A word of caution, though, watchmakers screwdrivers are quite soft and will need to be sharpened regularly.

There are also other cheaper options, but I've been very happy with my Bergeon tools.


----------



## Elvaiid

brianinCA said:


> Watch Screwdrivers | Watchmaker'S Screwdrivers Micro | Esslinger.com
> 
> 
> Shop here to find a huge selection of watch repair tools including watch screwdrivers and screwdriver sets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.esslinger.com


Thank you!


----------



## Tamhqvn

dpn said:


> Thank you @Elvaiid for sharing a photo of your Zenith Defy Classic on a non-manufacturer strap! I've thought it odd how hard it is to find photos of Zenith Defy Classics on non-Zenith straps, but after following this discussion I can appreciate what a pain it is and why more people haven't put this watch on a variety of non-manufacturer straps.
> 
> I will admit to still being confused about what exactly is required to put a non-OEM 22mm strap on one of these watches. If you start with a bracelet version, do you need to buy the extra metal pieces before you can use a non-OEM 22m strap? Or is it the other way around: If you start with a rubber or leather strap version, then you need the little extra metal pieces to use a non-OEM 22mm strap?
> 
> Can anyone provide a shot of the lugs of a titanium-bracelet version of the Defy Classic _with the bracelet disconnected_? Can anyone provide a shot of the lugs of a rubber or leather strap version of the Defy Classic _with the strap disconnected? _Can anyone provide a photo of the little (but very expensive) adapters you need to buy from Zenith to use a 22mm non-OEM strap?
> 
> Also, for the benefit of anyone else considering a non-OEM strap option for their Zenith Defy Classic, I'm attaching 2 photos I found online of someone else's non-skeleton Zenith Defy Classic on a blue suede leather strap (a 22mm quick release Barton strap). I think it looks fantastic.
> 
> View attachment 15578090
> View attachment 15578091
> 
> 
> ///
> 
> I've been on the fence about this watch for quite a few months now. For me, a lot of the fun of wearing watches comes from putting them on different straps to change how they look. I normally don't like wearing bracelets and I normally detest rubber straps, so whether or not I would be able to easily use non-OEM 22mm straps may make the difference between buying this watch or passing on it.


Buy watch with bracelet version then swap crocs/rubber plus cash with me . I love this watch, I have no choice to pulled trigger on crocs/rubber instead of bracelet (due to my country have no AD or boutique) So I bought used & stuck in way to find bracelet. Singapore offering me 1700$ bracelet + 150$ for endlink thats over my budget atm. (crocs/rub endlink totally different bracelet endlink)


----------



## dpn

Sorry to hear that @Tamhqvn! That sucks.


----------



## Tamhqvn

dpn said:


> Sorry to hear that @Tamhqvn! That sucks.


Due to our conversation. I have not hear any mention about clasp. So I assuming 1700$ for bracelet ONLY. They just only give me price of enlink when I ask. that's why.
My friend told me just give up bracelet, try to swap (more cash) another Defy Skeleton in bracelet.
Still finding way to get bracelet, will update the result. All advices are welcome please.
Really love this watch, fit perfectly on my wrist (shame of 16cm).


----------



## Midfa

Where did you get the orange strap from?



GoldenGrottoSharks said:


> Drksaint is correct - not a great look.
> 
> View attachment 15053387
> 
> 
> I made this gallery to aid my decision making and ended up with # 2, the blue ceramic case on the white strap.
> 
> View attachment 15053393


----------



## dvdrmarl

Midfa said:


> Where did you get the orange strap from?


That's a Zenith strap, from their limited edition Santorini boutique Defy Classic I believe.


----------



## ADillon

Question for those of you with both the rubber and alligator strap... do they both fit the same deployant clasp? I have the watch on alligator and am looking to purchase a rubber strap. My understanding is that all I should need is the rubber strap (no end links or additional clasp) is that correct?

Also, If anyone know where they can be purchased, other than my AD, please let me know.

Thank you!


----------



## ADillon

Faceless Man said:


> How it looks like on a Barton silicon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon Redmi Note 7 en utilisant Tapatalk


This looks amazing! What width strap did you go with? I'd like to do something similar. Thanks!


----------



## Faceless Man

Alligator and rubber from Zenith can be swapped no problem, same endlink same clasp. Best is to email directly Zenith to buy from them, I've never seen cheaper elsewhere, it's often more expensive.

The Barton is 22mm width 

Envoyé de mon POCO F2 Pro en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## ADillon

Faceless Man said:


> Alligator and rubber from Zenith can be swapped no problem, same endlink same clasp. Best is to email directly Zenith to buy from them, I've never seen cheaper elsewhere, it's often more expensive.
> 
> The Barton is 22mm width
> 
> Envoyé de mon POCO F2 Pro en utilisant Tapatalk


Thank you for the clarification!!!


----------



## Tamhqvn

ADillon said:


> Question for those of you with both the rubber and alligator strap... do they both fit the same deployant clasp? I have the watch on alligator and am looking to purchase a rubber strap. My understanding is that all I should need is the rubber strap (no end links or additional clasp) is that correct?
> 
> Also, If anyone know where they can be purchased, other than my AD, please let me know.
> 
> Thank you!


I have not own rubber yet but alligator. In my observation, they do swap easily same clasp, same endlink/adapter JUST FOR CONSIDERATION, not 100%.
AD only IMO


----------



## DirtyVegas

Is it really a croc strap (blue and rubber) that Zenith comes with? Because the Zenith website lists it as leather. No mention of croc. I wonder if this is a croc print only on a leather strap.


----------



## Kevyneth

Drksaint said:


> I purchased this watch on the titanium bracelet and ordered both the rubber and alligator straps as well as the 2 links that must be changed in order to accommodate straps, and the deployant buckle.
> 
> The links are attached to the watch using 2 small screws on both sides of each link. I've attached some pics. Excuse my poor photography.
> 
> Hope this helps anyone thinking of buying this watch and changing straps. If you'd like to know what I paid and where I bought everything, send me a private message.
> 
> View attachment 14562715
> 
> View attachment 14562717
> 
> View attachment 14562719
> 
> View attachment 14562721
> 
> View attachment 14562723
> 
> View attachment 14562725


Hi, may i know how much did you pay for the extra straps and end links? Can I get those from ADs?


----------



## Drksaint

Kevyneth said:


> Hi, may i know how much did you pay for the extra straps and end links? Can I get those from ADs?


Replied in a PM.


----------



## Tamhqvn

Drksaint said:


> Replied in a PM.


I would like to know also pls.
btw what size of bracelet at clasp end (18 ?). Im curious about remove some links affect to shape of bracelete cuz my wrist quite small ( < 16cm)
Are those same size ? (width)


----------



## thedonn007

I have been thinking a lot about buying the Zenith Defy Classic Skeleton, almost pulled the trigger a few times now. How do you guys like the watch? any regrets?


----------



## Tamhqvn

thedonn007 said:


> I have been thinking a lot about buying the Zenith Defy Classic Skeleton, almost pulled the trigger a few times now. How do you guys like the watch? any regrets?


No regret, Im wearing daily with crocs strap. Only thing is trying to get bracelet seprately very hard.


----------



## Gazza74

thedonn007 said:


> I have been thinking a lot about buying the Zenith Defy Classic Skeleton, almost pulled the trigger a few times now. How do you guys like the watch? any regrets?


Just received mine this week after first seeing it in person 18 months ago. Still haven't sized the bracelet, but examining it up close it certainly is a piece of art.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thedonn007

Tamhqvn said:


> No regret, Im wearing daily with crocs strap. Only thing is trying to get bracelet seprately very hard.


Thanks, I see that if you buy on bracelet and want to wear it on strap you should buy the "end links" for the strap, which sound expensive.


----------



## Anugerah35

Drksaint said:


> I purchased this watch on the titanium bracelet and ordered both the rubber and alligator straps as well as the 2 links that must be changed in order to accommodate straps, and the deployant buckle.
> 
> The links are attached to the watch using 2 small screws on both sides of each link. I've attached some pics. Excuse my poor photography.
> 
> Hope this helps anyone thinking of buying this watch and changing straps. If you'd like to know what I paid and where I bought everything, send me a private message.
> 
> View attachment 14562715
> 
> View attachment 14562717
> 
> View attachment 14562719
> 
> View attachment 14562721
> 
> View attachment 14562723
> 
> View attachment 14562725


Hi there, may I know where you bought the all parts needed (rubber strap, endlinks and clasp)? I have the titanium bracelet and was thinking of changing up the look with a rubber strap. Thank you


----------



## Tamhqvn

thedonn007 said:


> Thanks, I see that if you buy on bracelet and want to wear it on strap you should buy the "end links" for the strap, which sound expensive.


Endlinks around $150


----------



## Gazza74

Has anyone removed links on the titanium bracelet themselves? Trying to get an idea of how easy or difficult it would be to do it myself or take it somewhere to get it adjusted for me.


----------



## zigg

I had to take it to my local watch shop - these bracelet requires 2 screwdrivers


----------



## Gazza74

zigg said:


> I had to take it to my local watch shop - these bracelet requires 2 screwdrivers


Thanks. I've had to use 2 screwdrivers to put the Nomos deployant on the strap before. I might just give it a try.


----------



## zigg

You should be alright then, I just didn't have 2 same size screwdrivers


----------



## TallWatch

It is possible to fit a rubber strap on the bracelet version of the Zenith Defy Classic, just cut of 2mm of each side of the hard part that holds the springbar with a small iron saw blade or a like. To hard for a knife in my experience. So far Zenith service department wil not deliver the spare links attached to the case , in the EU that is.


----------



## Jmendiola

Drksaint said:


> I purchased this watch on the titanium bracelet and ordered both the rubber and alligator straps as well as the 2 links that must be changed in order to accommodate straps, and the deployant buckle.
> 
> The links are attached to the watch using 2 small screws on both sides of each link. I've attached some pics. Excuse my poor photography.
> 
> Hope this helps anyone thinking of buying this watch and changing straps. If you'd like to know what I paid and where I bought everything, send me a private message.
> 
> View attachment 14562715
> 
> View attachment 14562717
> 
> View attachment 14562719
> 
> View attachment 14562721
> 
> View attachment 14562723
> 
> View attachment 14562725


Could you let me know where you got the screws? Seems like I can't find them  thanks for your help


----------



## Drksaint

Jmendiola said:


> Could you let me know where you got the screws? Seems like I can't find them  thanks for your help


Any Zenith AD should be able to order it for you. I ordered mine from PrestigeTime. But I also bought the watch from them. The screw/part number you need is highlighted below.


----------



## J__D

Does the area look unfinished if you decided to put a watch strap on without the end link cover? 

It looks like you'd probably see the screw holes at least, but maybe not if it's a thick enough strap


----------



## zigg

J__D said:


> Does the area look unfinished if you decided to put a watch strap on without the end link cover?
> 
> It looks like you'd probably see the screw holes at least, but maybe not if it's a thick enough strap


This thread, page 3


----------



## J__D

zigg said:


> This thread, page 3


Yeah I saw this, it has potential but wondered about the end link bit, as the strap hides it there a bit, although I can see the exposed bits


----------



## SnowWolfs

How easy is it the resize the bracelet and does the bracelet links small enough for accurate adjustment?
I don't know if i should buy the bracelet or not, my wrist is always in the middle of too tight and too loose.


----------



## Gazza74

SnowWolfs said:


> How easy is it the resize the bracelet and does the bracelet links small enough for accurate adjustment?
> I don't know if i should buy the bracelet or not, my wrist is always in the middle of too tight and too loose.


I have 2 correct sized screwdrivers at home and still couldn't adjust the bracelet myself. I believe there is loctite on the screws. I ended up going to the AD twice to get a good fit. There are no micro adjustments so you may be SOL if you don't get a good fit. I got lucky as I like the bracelet to be snug.

I like the look of the bracelet much better than the rubber or leather strap, and it feels great on the wrist. If you can, try it on before you buy and eyeball it to see if you can get close if you remove x number of links.

FWIW, I have a 7 inch wrist and 3 links removed did the trick. The AD first removed 2 but it was too loose, so I went back and got one more off.


----------



## J__D

SnowWolfs said:


> How easy is it the resize the bracelet and does the bracelet links small enough for accurate adjustment?
> I don't know if i should buy the bracelet or not, my wrist is always in the middle of too tight and too loose.


I managed to do it at home with two screwdrivers, but it took some effort, some come out more easily than others, so found it helpful to get the easiest ones off then with the bracelet open the others could be done from a better angle.

Possibly better to get it done at an AD if convenient, but mine was miles away during covid so gave it a good go myself.

I took equal links out each side, think 4 links total, 2 each side, fits perfectly and I have a 6.5inch wrist (sometimes a bit higher with heat etc). Probably one of my most perfect fitting / comfortable watches in fact

Edited to add; I found the screwdrivers not only have to be the right size, but also sharp, as it's quite shallow, so needs to get a really good grip, my old screwdriver was a bit blunt and couldn't get the right grip so kept slipping off


----------



## Deleted404

My 3rd party strap on my zenith incase anyone was wondering if it's possible. It is but the lug clearance from the case is thin so u may have trouble with thick straps


----------



## Skahung

Here are some 22mm straps with the endlinks taken off….love the bracelet but its a lil too blingy/flashy for casual wear.

my wrist size is 6.5”, looks big on iphone pics (distortion)…but fits prefect in real life.


----------



## TallWatch

Great pics Skahung, looks good with straps also !


----------



## Chaoschance

Hi,

I am not able to send PM to you. I am looking for the same watch with bracelet too. May I know where to buy the rubber and leather strap and how much?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## cc23k

Hi guys, I have the classic defy openworked on leather and am trying to remove the strap. is it a normal spring bar?
I have been trying to remove the spring bar with a spring bar tool but cant seems to find a groove/shoulder to lodge the tool to...
thanks in advance
Edit: solved. Managed to remove in the end. It’s definitely not easy maybe due to the integrated strap design.


----------



## TallWatch

Tried it on a blue leather strap with the Zenith Ti folding clasp, easy switch taking out the 2 screws that hold the end link connection for the bracelet so you have a lugged  connection and you dont need the special, expensive, end caps. Takes a 22mm strap, 18mm at the clasp.


























Looks and fits good but i still like the bracelet better, so letting this go again. PM if you are interested


----------



## pdsf

Appreciate all the input and pics on this thread! Humor me here - anyone thought about pairing it with an Erika's? Might it work given the sporty vibes?


----------



## 829maxx

TallWatch said:


> Tried it on a blue leather strap with the Zenith Ti folding clasp, easy switch taking out the 2 screws that hold the end link connection for the bracelet so you have a lugged  connection and you dont need the special, expensive, end caps. Takes a 22mm strap, 18mm at the clasp.
> 
> View attachment 16636051
> 
> View attachment 16636053
> 
> View attachment 16636052
> 
> 
> Looks and fits good but i still like the bracelet better, so letting this go again. PM if you are interested


So does it just use standard spring bars with an AM strap?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TallWatch

829maxx said:


> So does it just use standard spring bars with an AM strap?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, the same springbars as in the Ti bracelet, i believe they are 22mm bars. But my strap and folding clasp are already sold..


----------



## TallWatch

pdsf said:


> Appreciate all the input and pics on this thread! Humor me here - anyone thought about pairing it with an Erika's? Might it work given the sporty vibes?


Not enough room between the case and bars i think and it would cover up that nice movement


----------



## 6lackrose

Drksaint said:


> I purchased this watch on the titanium bracelet and ordered both the rubber and alligator straps as well as the 2 links that must be changed in order to accommodate straps, and the deployant buckle. The links are attached to the watch using 2 small screws on both sides of each link. I've attached some pics. Excuse my poor photography. Hope this helps anyone thinking of buying this watch and changing straps. If you'd like to know what I paid and where I bought everything, send me a private message.
> View attachment 14562715
> View attachment 14562717
> View attachment 14562719
> View attachment 14562721
> View attachment 14562723
> View attachment 14562725





Drksaint said:


> I purchased this watch on the titanium bracelet and ordered both the rubber and alligator straps as well as the 2 links that must be changed in order to accommodate straps, and the deployant buckle.
> 
> The links are attached to the watch using 2 small screws on both sides of each link. I've attached some pics. Excuse my poor photography.
> 
> Hope this helps anyone thinking of buying this watch and changing straps. If you'd like to know what I paid and where I bought everything, send me a private message.
> 
> View attachment 14562715
> 
> View attachment 14562717
> 
> View attachment 14562719
> 
> View attachment 14562721
> 
> View attachment 14562723
> 
> View attachment 14562725


Would you be able to share where you got the bracelet links & their screws? My zenith is missing the screws on one of the bracelet links, causing it to be unstable.


----------



## gossler

Any Zenith AD should help you with this. I recently bought a rubber strap for my Defy21, also somehow scratched one of the endlinks, so I bought a new one through my AD aswell.


----------



## 829maxx

6lackrose said:


> Would you be able to share where you got the bracelet links & their screws? My zenith is missing the screws on one of the bracelet links, causing it to be unstable.


I actually just ordered them a few weeks ago from Topper. Ask for Tracy - she was super helpful. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 829maxx

Looking to have an aftermarket strap made for my defy classic. I have the bracelet version and just bought the lug heads for the strap version from Topper. Since I don’t have a stock strap (rubber or leather), could someone help me get these measurements from their band?? Much appreciated in advance!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 829maxx

Anyone know the length of the stock strap (either rubber or leather)?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

